# What's the best quiver for 3D??



## Freeman Machine (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm new to the 3D shooting. I have shot a few tournaments and I'm tired of carrying arrows in my back pocket. 
What are y'all using? And where can I find it?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

You can find a variety of quivers at lancaster archery supply (Lancasterarchery.com). I am using a NEET N-495 field quiver that is $35 if i remember right, Have not had any problems with it.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A Field style with the arrows facing up and back is by far my favorite. I much prefer it indoors too as it keeps me from poking anyone in the butt 

-Grant


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

If you shoot a lot of indoor field quiver is the best like mentioned above. If you shoot a lot of 3D I like a hip quiver it points arrows in front and they are a little deeper in the quiver I have used field quivers for 3D but our shoots in the pacific north west are in the mountains and are trail walks brush has a tendency to pull my arrows from my field quiver which I don't like for the various reasons I don't like loosing them.There are more pockets on the hip quiver for allen wrenches and such.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Build you a chair put tubes on side of it


----------



## R.CHER (Jan 16, 2014)

I shot a field quiver until I built my 3D chair. Lancasters is a great place to look.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I use my 3d chair every day when shooting and can't imaging not having it. It holds my stuff in the compartment and holds the arrows at the perfect height when shooting and my bow leans against it when I go get my arrows at the target.


----------



## Freeman Machine (Sep 27, 2011)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> Build you a chair put tubes on side of it


The chair sounds like the ticket. Especially to hold bow while pulling arrows. 
I'm gonna search for some pics for ideas for a chair set up. 
Thanks guys for all the input


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

a pvc pipe with end cap with nylon ties on a stool so you can be comfortable behind a group of slow movers


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

For big shoots I'd say a 3D stool with arrow tubes would be the ticket but for smaller shoots (local club shoots) and indoor tournaments I go with a target quiver (arrows face forward). I use the Aurora Shark from Lancaster since it's got a number of pockets that allow for good organization in my quiver.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The 3D stools are a must. They come in so handy from sighting in on the practice range to the 3D course. They save a lot of fatigue on your body as you are not loaded down all day with a hip quiver, water bottles and anything else you need on the course. Being able to sit for a minute to two from time to take really helps on those hot days. With two tubes on the stool you can easily carry 6-8 arrows in one tube and an umbrella in the other. Try and find one from a company like http://www.alpsoutdoorz.com/outdoorz/products/stools/steady-plus#.UuhCbZk1hpU as the back support is easily removed and not needed as well as the underneath bag is insulated to help keeps your drinks cool.


----------



## osagebender (Feb 24, 2013)

A chair is the way to go. Those hot days of summer it will hold your drink, tools, towel, candy bar, arrows and a place to sit without all that stuff hanging off you when its time to shoot.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

What is strange is everyone uses a 3D chair in the south and mid west I have only seen one 3D chair in 28 years of trail shoots and 3D. And that was 3 years ago and was talking to a young man shooting for Mathews .He said he was in the north west on a windmill project and was from Oklahoma.Very Nice young man.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

ThomasBisbee said:


> You can find a variety of quivers at lancaster archery supply (Lancasterarchery.com). I am using a NEET N-495 field quiver that is $35 if i remember right, Have not had any problems with it.


I use one of these very nice IMO and cheap to boot I also take a stool with me. The wife and I take both and that way if a lot of people turn up we take the stools if its a low turn out we take our quivers.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

salmon killer said:


> What is strange is everyone uses a 3D chair in the south and mid west I have only seen one 3D chair in 28 years of trail shoots and 3D. And that was 3 years ago and was talking to a young man shooting for Mathews .He said he was in the north west on a windmill project and was from Oklahoma.Very Nice young man.


Hmm... you have my curiosity. I live in OK, work on wind turbines and shoot 3d...but I do not shoot Mathews. Just when you think you know everyone. I don't know any other 3d shooters here that work in wind but I'm going to ask around. 

I use a Sweet Seat or an Aurora back pack chair with tubes. For field, FITA, or indoor I use a field quiver....and even then my stool goes to the range at least. It holds tools, parts, drinks, snacks, etc. Backpack straps are a must for me. I hate slinging over one shoulder.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I shoot a Hoyt Dorado recurve for 3D.
I used to wear a field quiver but now I use a 4 arrow Hoyt bow quiver.
I find it lighter to carry and it helps with bow balance.
Each to their own I guess.
The less I have to cart around a course on a hot day the better.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Hmm... you have my curiosity. I live in OK, work on wind turbines and shoot 3d...but I do not shoot Mathews. Just when you think you know everyone. I don't know any other 3d shooters here that work in wind but I'm going to ask around.
> 
> I use a Sweet Seat or an Aurora back pack chair with tubes. For field, FITA, or indoor I use a field quiver....and even then my stool goes to the range at least. It holds tools, parts, drinks, snacks, etc. Backpack straps are a must for me. I hate slinging over one shoulder.


There were several wind projects in Washington and Oregon 3 or 4 years ago. There were a lot of people working them from all over the US. The shoot mentioned was in Bend Oregon but I new he was not from around Oregon dragging that shooters chair around lol it was hangin up on the buck brush and and was wearing him out.


----------

